# Plants for the red foot Tortoise indoor enclosure.



## pjvalencia (Jan 20, 2019)

hello everyone.

I´m new to this hobby. I live in Norway and its really cold place specially on winter. I have indoor enclosure (Terrarium) for my 2 beautiful red foot tortoise and i would like to make their place looks like their natural habitat.

So, i bought this plants from my plant shop close to my home. Can anyone tell me if all of this plants are ok for red foot tortoise enclosure and safe to eat?

Thank you very much in advance for the answers.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, @pjvalencia .

Lovely pics. But I'm afraid I cannot help you here - sorry. 

@Yvonne G 
@Tom 

please help. Thanks.


----------



## pjvalencia (Jan 20, 2019)

Gillian M said:


> Welcome to the forum, @pjvalencia .
> 
> Lovely pics. But I'm afraid I cannot help you here - sorry.
> 
> ...




Thats ok. thank you though


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 20, 2019)

pjvalencia said:


> Thats ok. thank you though


Any pics of your tort and his enclosure?

Please make sure it's warm enough. I live in Jordan where it snows during Winter! Oli (my beloved Greek tort) does keep me worried during Winter.

Give your tort daily soaks in warm water so as to avoid dehydration and pyramiding.

Read the "Beginners Mistake" Thread and the one on Russian torts.

Good luck!


----------



## pjvalencia (Jan 20, 2019)

I have 2 red foot. This pic is a week old. I dont have a new pic. i bought a proper stand so wont be standing on my kitchen.

Here in Norway its -10 C now and sometimes its colder than that.

They have heat 24/7. At day time they have like 30C and at night time its 25-27C.

Im Changing their water bowl everyday and i do spray them few time a day to keep the humidity. I bought fog machine on ebay and i think it will arrive on monday.

I will def be reading it.

Can i see yours?

thanks man.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 20, 2019)

pjvalencia said:


> I have 2 red foot. This pic is a week old. I dont have a new pic. i bought a proper stand so wont be standing on my kitchen.
> 
> Here in Norway its -10 C now and sometimes its colder than that.
> 
> ...


A cute tort. God bless. 

Will post pics, but please give me time to find them. Thank you.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 20, 2019)

Please go to https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/ to double check your plants but the big one with red flower and the spider plant I have in mine and they are fine. You are spoiling your Tortie.... LOVE It and best wishes


----------



## DanB (Jan 20, 2019)

The African Violet is fine.


----------



## pjvalencia (Jan 20, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Please go to https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/ to double check your plants but the big one with red flower and the spider plant I have in mine and they are fine. You are spoiling your Tortie.... LOVE It and best wishes



Thank you  yeah they are a bit spoiled.  they look happy though.


----------



## KS Ruby RF Slippers (Jan 31, 2019)

pjvalencia said:


> hello everyone.
> 
> I´m new to this hobby. I live in Norway and its really cold place specially on winter. I have indoor enclosure (Terrarium) for my 2 beautiful red foot tortoise and i would like to make their place looks like their natural habitat.
> 
> ...


I would be concerned about the plants bought ....if there is fertilizer in the dirt ?


----------



## pjvalencia (Jan 31, 2019)

KS Ruby RF Slippers said:


> I would be concerned about the plants bought ....if there is fertilizer in the dirt ?




i removed the soil and washed the roots  then i bought a soil from the animal shop


----------

